# I wonder how many gallons of water will be run through snowguns in the next week...



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2010)

Here in the northeast...

Temps are about to drop, and in a serious fashion...

From Facebook:





> Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
> Holy high pressure, Batman! A 1052 mb high (31.07" on your home barometer) has built into Alaska. This almost always results in a cold blast at home in New England. First arrives Friday, then Sunday...but more potent cold likely within 10 days. Bottom line: on average, colder than normal thru start of December, so enjoy today!



Everyone from Sugarloaf to Wachusett to Jay to maybe even Yawgoo will probably be firing up their guns over the next few days...

This a fun time of year to watch. 

-w


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Here in the northeast...
> 
> Temps are about to drop, and in a serious fashion...
> 
> ...





At this time of the year, can there ever be enough gallons of water converted into their crystalline state courtesy of some pumps, hoses and compressed air??


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder if Wachusett will get it together to open over Thanksgiving. That would be my best opportunity to get some turns in.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 18, 2010)

One billion gallons.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2010)

mondeo said:


> One billion gallons.



*
3 MPM **
* - mice per minute




Loon pushed out their opening day.  Thanksgiving skiing is going to be slim pickin's.   Crotched can get the whole place covered in a week, if they think it's gonna stick around.


----------

